# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  POZIV NA KONFERENCIJU ZA MEDIJE - srijeda 9.5. 11h

## puntica

> *U srijedu 9. svibnja 2012. u 11.00 sati Udruga Roda* organizira konferenciju za medije u Rodinom gnijezdu u Čanićevoj 14 u Zagrebu i ovom prilikom poziva sve zainteresirane predstavnike/ce medija da prisustvuju ovom događanju čija je
> 
> *TEMA:  Zahtjev I.P. Europskom sudu za ljudska prava u Strasbourgu protiv Republike Hrvatske zbog nemogućnosti poroda u vlastitom domu uz stručnu skrb.*
> Pripremajući se za porod I.P. je željela, nakon iskustva prethodna tri bolnička poroda, kakve nije htjela ponoviti, odabrati njoj najsigurnije mjesto za dolazak svojeg četvrtog djeteta - vlastiti dom, uz asistenciju stručne osobe, u njenom slučaju primalje. Međutim, unatoč pravima koja proizlaze iz Ustava Republike Hrvatske i Konvencije o ljudskim pravima I.P. nije naišla na razumijevanje našeg zdravstvenog sustava za ostvarenje svoje želje zbog čega je početkom 2012. odlučila podnijeti zahtjev Europskom sudu za ljudska prava u Strasbourgu protiv Republike Hrvatske. 
> Centar za mirovne studije je u sklopu strateških litigacija tijekom projekta 'Podrška hrvatskim odvjetnicima i organizacijama civilnog drustva u litigacijama ispred Europskog suda za ljudska prava', financiran od strane Open Society Institute,  inicirao ekspertnu pomoć Dr.sc. Ivane Radacic i odvjetnice Ines Bojić u pripremi aplikacije za Europski sud za ljudska prava u Strasbourgu u slucaju I. P.
> 
> Iako su se naši bake i djedovi pa i roditelji, rađali u svojim domovima, bila je dovoljna samo jedna generacija djece rođene u rodilištima da se uskrati ovo temeljno pravo svakog pojedinca na dostojan početak života. U Hrvatskoj ove žene i njihova djeca nailaze na niz poteškoća. Česti su slučajevi kršenja njihovih prava, prijetnji, omalovažavanja i emocionalnih ucjena od strane zdravstvenog osoblja i državnih službenika/ca. Poznati su nam slučajevi prijavljivanja policiji i centrima za socijalnu skrb, prijetnji oduzimanjem djeteta, čak i opasnih vaginalnih pregleda žena neposredno nakon poroda kako bi se utvrdio porod, zatim razdvajanja majke i djeteta u rodilištima te kasnije poteškoća pri upisu djeteta u maticu rođenih. Navedeni slučajevi su učestali nakon što je bivši ministar zdravstva i socijalne skrbi Darko Milinović zauzeo stav da se asistencija pri porodu u kući smatra *nadriliječništvom*. Otad gotovo da nema pedijatara koji žele pregledavati novorođenu djecu niti izdavati potvrde o pregledu. Tko je u takvim situacijama odgovoran? Roditelji koji s djetetom starim dan ili dva odlaze pedijatru u najboljoj namjeri ili pedijatri koji se oglušuju o Hipokratovu zakletvu ili zakonodavac koji ucjenom roditelja želi regulirati pitanje (ne)mogućnosti rađanja kod kuće? 
> 
> Udruga Roda u cijelosti je podržala zahtjev I.P. Europskom sudu za ljudska prava kojemu je i priložila podnesak obrazlažući trenutnu neprihvatljivu situaciju u Hrvatskoj kada je u pitanju zaštita prava i dostojanstva žena, njihove djece i njihovih obitelji tijekom trudnoće i poroda. *Na konferenciji za medije bit će prisutne podnositeljica zahtjeva, pravnica i aktivistkinja za ljudska prava koja je sastavila zahtjev i predstavnica Udruge Roda.*


ima neto o ovome i tu http://www.vecernji.hr/zagreb/zagrep...-clanak-406865

----------


## Majuška

:Cool:  may the force be with you

----------


## pomikaki

> may the force be with you


pridružujem se blagoslovu  :Smile:

----------

